# For Sale Five-Vivarium Stack - Cardiff



## pembroke (Sep 22, 2011)

Five-Vivarium Stack with large storage drawer
Converted IKEA PAX wardrobe Vivarium Stack. 
Each vivarium is 96cm wide, 58cm deep and 34cm tall. That's just over 3ft wide. 
The whole unit is 236cm tall. (about 7ft 7")
Handy storage drawer at the bottom. 

It's all converted and ready for reptiles, includes runners and vents in the rear. Just needs glass/perspex to complete. 

Will be taken down flat for transport, however is still large and heavy - So you'll need a van or decent roof rack & tie-downs. Collection from Cardiff,

£70 or will consider offers
Cheers


----------

